# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  смерть не конец и не побег а еще один круг ада (ну может для кого-то рая)

## hellman

Пролистал форум ничего похожего не нашел извините если повтор интересная теория.
Урезал как мог, было слишком много лишних букв

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Атомы души

- Многие великие умы - Толстой, Достоевский, Шопенгауэр, Ницше, Фрейд, Юнг - верили в бессмертие души... В ее перевоплощение...
- Относительно реинкарнации они выдвигали интересные теории, но они были бездоказательны. Так, например, основоположник космонавтики Константин Циолковский утверждал, что бессмертие души обеспечивает атом. Каждый наделен элементарным разумом и чувствительностью. И при этом вечен и неизменен.
В мертвой природе, в камне, земле чувствительность спит. В растениях она начинает просыпаться, в животных проявляется все больше, в человеке она максимальна. Небытия нет, а есть только бесконечные комбинации атомов, есть непрерывная богатейшая жизнь все в новых и новых телах, с новыми впечатлениями.
Так и после нашей смерти частицы тела хотя и будут рассеяны, но это не помешает им ожить снова. Вечный атом гарантирует жизни космическое бессмертие.
- Это фантастическая теория?
- Не совсем. Ведь тело человека не испаряется. Оно возвращается в биосферу, в объятия матери-природы, в ее круговорот. Ни один атом нашего тела не погибает, он будет захвачен вечным круговоротом мироздания. Умирает только форма, материя бессмертна!

Освободите место

- Владимир Николаевич, нашли сегодня ученые ответ на вопрос Платона, заданного им еще в IV веке до нашей эры: смерть - величайшее из зол или величайшее из благ?
- Ответить на этот вопрос невозможно, потому что жизнь и смерть - единство двух противоположностей. Это хорошо прослеживается на клеточном уровне. Организм человека в целом состоит примерно из 10 в 15-й степени клеток, и ежедневно (!) из этого числа гибнет более 1% клеток - это миллиарды миллиардов молекул. Если бы этой гибели не происходило, то вес тела увеличивался бы вдвое каждые 100 дней. То есть организм человека может существовать только при условии старения и смерти своих элементов. Так проявляет себя великий закон жизни: жить - значит умирать.
- Бессмертие возможно?
- Вечная жизнь гомо сапиенс была бы катастрофой для человечества как биологического вида. Только смерть одних организмов может дать жизнь другим. Каждому человеку нужно уходить, чтобы освободить место под солнцем следующим поколениям. Но в них - частица нас.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
От себя

Я не верю в бога потому что с детства все пытаются навязать свое бредовое мнение о вечных вопросах только для того чтобы получить власть, на все религии есть куча фактов которые указывают на прямую что религия бред (ни хочу никого обидеть). Ни один из вариантов происходящего после смерти не подтвержден этот конечно тоже но здесь присутствует достаточно логичное объяснения.

Так вот мне эта теория кажется мне наиболее вероятной (+ не имеет политического смысла например идея про рай и ад держать стадо в подальше от поступков которые могут навредить социуму) и это меня очень расстраивает выходит суицид не побег из тюрьмы (или дезертирство с войны как вам больше нравится) я обречен на вечное существование в этом мире который я так ненавижу.
Может не зря многие дети утверждают что помнят прошлую жизнь в деталях а им никто не верит?

Извиняюсь за возможное наличие ошибок не повезло с возможностью изучения русского языка (хотя мне кажется если человек чего то хочет помощь не нужна).

А Ваши мнения Уважаемые форумчане?

----------


## Девон

не пойму, мнение по какому вопросу тебя интересует... если по поводу жизни после смерти (реинкарнация?), религия и прочее, то я все это отрицаю... не верю ни в бога, ни в сатану, хотя тесты по определению религии упорно продолжают показывать мне результат со стопроцентным сатанизмом (наряду с таким же процентом атеизма). Религия (чисто мое мнение, не хочу никого обидеть или навязать свою точку зрения) вводит в заблуждение, обманывает всех и вся, причем не отрицая этого...а большое количество жизней после смерти - тоже не мое... но объяснить причину неверия пока что не могу.

----------


## наивная дурочка

тоже не верю в бога.согласна-религия бред.су не есть плохо,но и не есть хорошо.это выбор.имхо

----------


## hellman

> не пойму, мнение по какому вопросу тебя интересует... если по поводу жизни после смерти (реинкарнация?), религия и прочее, то я все это отрицаю... не верю ни в бога, ни в сатану, хотя тесты по определению религии упорно продолжают показывать мне результат со стопроцентным сатанизмом (наряду с таким же процентом атеизма). Религия (чисто мое мнение, не хочу никого обидеть или навязать свою точку зрения) вводит в заблуждение, обманывает всех и вся, причем не отрицая этого...а большое количество жизней после смерти - тоже не мое... но объяснить причину неверия пока что не могу.


 Нет я сам атеист и всегда считал религию полным бредом я имею в виду научную точку зрения ведь по ней реинкарнация самый логичный и "доказанный" способ перехода и это меня пугает потому что не хочу возращятся в этот гребаный мир.

PS: Признаюсь честно тему создал с пьяну если она вам кажется бредом напишите удалю.

----------


## Девон

> PS: Признаюсь честно тему создал с пьяну если она вам кажется бредом напишите удалю.


 удалять не надо, интересно же мнение других людей))))

для меня наука и религия несовместимы, у меня по этому поводу даже споры с преподом по КСЕ были)) если ты атеист, то не бойся, не вернешься))) просто не думай об этом...

----------


## хХх

Раз уж людям так интересна тема реинкарнациии, жизни после смерти, хочу узнать почему она так интересна, хотя, возможно, я задал неуместный вопрос. Если что удалю.

----------


## bauua

> Так и после нашей смерти частицы тела хотя и будут рассеяны, но это не помешает им ожить снова. Организм человека в целом состоит примерно из 10 в 15-й степени клеток, и ежедневно (!) из этого числа гибнет более 1% клеток - это миллиарды миллиардов молекул.


 Походу, тот кто верит в такие теории, рассеивает частицы тела (мертвые частицы) каждый день, когда ходит в туалет. И что дает основание сказать "это не помешает им ожить снова"?

----------


## ruskz

Религия полный бред. Я атеист. Когда я говорю что я атеист, мне говорят что это сатана говорит вомне, или что у меня такая вера - не верить в бога. Полный бред, вы так не думаете? Бога нет, почему люди верят в бога? я думаю их пугает смерть, что после смерти не будет ничего. Нет ни бога ни сатаны. Религия это способ управления людьми.

----------


## Дария

Знаете,на самом деле я думала,что это не очень интересный сайт,но свое мнение поменяла... Нравятся темы и обсуждения,много людей-много мнений. Интересная тема кстати. Мое мнение,после смерти лучше не будет и о так называемом "Рае" можно не говорить...
Совсем недавно вконтакте ползала по группам и нашла одну " Мертвые дневники" называется,очень интересно...Много тем для размышления и те кто с собой покончить хочет,советую туда заглянуть.Я раньше многое время размышляла над тем,чтобы покончить с собой.  Я немного выросла и поняла,что из любой ситуации есть выход,но не всегда он нас устраивает. Думаю если вы совершите самоубийство,вам не станет легче,после смерти моего деда я очень долгое время плакала и моя бабушка мне всегда говорила"От того,что ты плачешь ему плохо"... И как-то я жила с этой мыслью и старалась лишний раз не думать о том,что он ушел и не плакать,мне хотелось,чтобы ему было хорошо...Но,именно то чувство,которое сильнее силы воли заставляло реветь снова и снова....
"Хочешь умереть? Умри,покончи с собой.... Только знай,что избавиться от проблем нельзя,их нужно решить)... И нет 100% гарантии, что ты умрешь-можешь просто,остатся инвалидом" Не делайте глупостей,проблемы сами собой не уйдут и думайте,что вы идете на это для достижения результата которого не видите и не сможите исправить! Я думаю если помыслить то,понять можно к чему это.....

----------


## Unity

Размышляю об этом уже 8 лет, – ну и что?..  :Big Grin:  Теории да гипотезы, – никакого особенного виденья Истины, глубинного понимания «сути процессов, предметов, явлений, вещей» – никакого «Смысла» по сути… Что я есть, – что меня нет – всё равно! Вселенная не заметит исчезновения ещё одного пикселя во всеобщей Картинке…  :Stick Out Tongue:  Нет оправдания невежеству человечьему, – как ни крути – но всё пытаемся увидеть «смысл», – или искусственно создать, если ничего априори достойного не попадается на глаза… Мы не живём, – мы всего лишь пытаемся имитировать жизнь, её «создавать», убивая отведённый нам срок всевозможной вознёй, лишенной интереса & смысла с первых же минут, субъективно неудовлетворяющей нас… Мы «живём» по инерции, «смысла» не видя, постоянно пытаясь придумать его…

----------


## Фрирайдер

Неверящие в Бога врут сами себе, когда бегут от объективных аргументов доказывающих существования Бога. Взять хотя бы невообразимую сложность строения материи и станет понятно, что без участия Высшего Разума не обошлось. У меня есть задумка, просить Бога, чтоб обратил меня в ничто. Жизнь, это совершено не моё. Нехочу. Я другой.

----------


## LastSleepwalker

Невообразимая сложность не доказывает существования Бога.. Объективных доказательств в пользу его существования нет.. можно только верить, а все антинаучные домысли о доказательствах очень субъективные и несостоятельные теории на уровне кухонных разговоров. Я не говорю что Бога нет я говорю, что нет доказательств его присутствия..

----------


## LastSleepwalker

Вы гуманитарий?
И кстати насчет просить Бога об этом.. Есть поговорка на Бога надейся, а сам не плошай.. К тому же ежели Вы верующий, то Вам должно быть понятно, что просить его о су ровно то же самое, что попросить об этом родных..

----------


## Selbstmord

> Я не говорю что Бога нет я говорю, что нет доказательств его присутствия..


 Вот-вот...я раньше верил в бога. Он есть, помогает и все такое. Но сколько я не просил его помочь мне в чем то, в каких то даже жизненных ситуациях (не типа там хочу денег и хочу ботаном быть, а что то вроде "пусть мне сегодня повезет"), он не помогает. Наоборот, мне все время не везет. И вот я решил выбрать для себя направление "деизм". Бог - только как создатель вселенной и наблюдатель. Все что он делает - только наблюдет за людишками и наверняка жрет попкорн...

----------


## LastSleepwalker

Вот эта позиция неправильна в корне.. Во-первых Вы оскорбляете чувства верующих, во-вторых Вы так же не можете утверждать наверняка, а все подобные мысли как я уже сказал выше не стоят ни черта и их вообще лучше держать при себе. А уж перестать верить в Бога только потому, что он вам не помог, так это опять же как минимум странно, плюс не забывайте ту поговорку.

----------


## LastSleepwalker

Помнится когда я верил в Бога, курсе на втором у нас был философ. Он был инвалидом, не знаю правда по какой причине. И каждый божий день в свои пары он доказывал студентам, что Господа Бога нет и быть не может! Иначе как объяснить, что он инвалид, ведь если есть Бог, то и справедливость быть должна? :Smile:  Позиция детская, и надо сказать от человека с высшим образованием, да еще к тому же преподавателя я такого не ожидал. Спорил часто с ним, но да ладно я не об этом. Это как пример не разумного атеизма, основанного на чувствах, а не на разуме.. Это попросту смешно. 
Так же помню преподавателя по теоретической механике, так же неверующего в Бога, но по другим причинам. Он не отрицал его существования.. Но пока нет объективных доказательств, принять на веру это не мог. Он все-таки человек науки.
Так что господа, все истерики по поводу несправедливости лучше оставьте и думайте головой, а не сердцем. Сердце для другого приберегите :Smile: 
Кстати в Библии написано, что человек волен делать все, что ему захочется, но отвечать в конце пути придется)И не валите все на Бога, если он есть :Smile:

----------


## angelolcka

Могу сказать лишь одно: Бог есть, только сейчас не он правит этим миром, поэтому он не вмешивается в жизнь людей.И это правда.

----------


## LastSleepwalker

Ну если веришь в Бога, то о су лучше даже не думать :Smile:  Себе дороже выйдет)

----------


## LastSleepwalker

Да, но если человек придерживается определенной конфессии..

----------


## angelolcka

Хоть я верю в Бога,су  я не считаю грехом,лучше умереть,чем страдать или жить нехотя

----------


## Unity

> Хоть я верю в Бога,су  я не считаю грехом,лучше умереть,чем страдать или жить нехотя


 Не факт.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Даже серая, мрачная, «безвкусная» жизнь сама по себе является получением опыта, Обучением, – просто по факту, сам этот процесс по определению заполняет архивы Вашей памяти данными, информацией – даже если Вы субъективно «не желаете жить». Даже относясь к своей экзистенции с апатией, отвращением, Вы всё равно, Тем Не Менее, подмечаете жизнь, – учитесь: чего делать не стоит, чему стоило бы научиться, etc. Человек, который бы смог преодолеть свой «тёмный период», обзавёлся бы, по меньшей мере, более крепкой, мощной нервной системой, более уравновешенной психикой, новым виденьем и более тонким умом; индивид, покончивший же СА, решив, что «игра не стоит свеч», не приобретает ничего… :Big Grin:  Есть ли гипотетический «бог» или нет, – не суть важно, мы ведь живём, развиваемся для Себя, не для кого-то. Мне, например, интересно довести когда-либо себя & свой «разум» до состояния абсолютной устойчивости и беспристрастности, мне интересно отыскивать крупицы «мудрости», «рассыпанные» по Земле, – а что проку из СУ?.. Кому он ещё помог в исторической перспективе, кого как-либо усовершенствовал?..  :Confused:

----------


## Selbstmord

> Во-первых Вы оскорбляете чувства верующих


 Ну, вообще, в идеале, никого не должно колыхать вероисповедование других. Если человек верующий, пусть верит. Это только его дело, и не важно, что думают другие. Поэтому как это может оскорбить, мне не понятно. Это всего лишь ничтожные мысли и доводы. Лично я не могу сказать "бог есть" или "бога нет". Я фактически ни на одной из этих сторон. И когда меня спрашивают, есть ли бог, я отвечаю - "возможно..."

----------

